# Red Screen?



## toolpro (Apr 8, 2016)

First post here and hoping in the right place. I am no computer expert !

Went to log into ebay and got a full red screen with warning that i could be at risk if I proceed. I downloaded the free Kaspersky and it ran clear. i have the latest windows with defender.

Any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You could have been flagged my a malicious advertisement that makes you believe you are infected.

If Kaspersky and Defender are not complaining, you should be okay.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

What browser? The Firefox phishing alert page is all red.


----------



## toolpro (Apr 8, 2016)

It kinda looks like that but I use chrome

I just went to log into ebay and no red screen. Interesting


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Next time it appears, take a screenshot of it.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Chrome also has an anti-phishing alert, and I believe Firefox uses the Google database. Pages are most likely similar.


----------

